# design decision



## stephan.opitz (17. Sep 2006)

hallo, wenn ich jsf mit ejb 3.0 habe

wo packe ich die geschäftslogik hin

immer4hin basiert jsf auf mvc - aber mmh


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2006)

Natürlich in die EJBs. Wohin sonst?


----------



## stephan.opitz (17. Sep 2006)

echt?


----------



## puddah (21. Sep 2006)

solltest du die gschäftslogik mit JSF Managed Beans machen wären die EJB's überflüssig. Wofür sollte man sonst EJB's nutzen?


----------

